# Western flyer (1958) parts. (murray)



## William mcgraw (Feb 7, 2020)

Looking for tank, chain guard, light and rear reflector housing. Not looking for show just  rider quality. Be nice I am new to this site and old and don't know what I am doing!!       X-53


----------



## SteveF (Feb 7, 2020)

Greetings! Try posting this in the wanted section of the classifieds. These parts show up from time to time. They go quickly when they do show up.


----------



## William mcgraw (Feb 8, 2020)

Thank you for the advice. If I can figure out how to do I will.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 8, 2020)

Unless that X53 is an heirloom you may want to just consider buying a complete bike. You need every one of the “money” parts. Hopefully you luck out but I’ve seen people chase these parts for months or even years. V/r Shawn


----------



## William mcgraw (Feb 8, 2020)

Thanks for the advice.


----------

